# Needed: A Blast Of Spring



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

Thinking others besides myself might be in need of springtime eye balm, here's a picture I took some years ago that seems to shout the season.







If you've got any springtime photos from anywhere, the chances are very good some of us would appreciate seeing them about now.


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

Butchart Gardens, Vancouver BC.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Butchart Gardens, Vancouver BC.


Ah, this is on my bucket list!!  Was there manymanymany years ago, it was incredible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 25, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ah, this is on my bucket list!!  Was there manymanymany years ago, it was incredible.


It truly is, Cinnamon. 

What I'd give to have a garden resembling it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 25, 2021)

A white ash in my neighbor's front yard


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 25, 2021)

Charming thread! I've been quite lucky to visit many gardens in Europe and other parts of the world. One of my favourite places though, is Cordoba, Spain in Spring. Just gorgeous and where I picked up many tips for my new venture (interior decorating) and also my own garden when we were building a couple of years ago.


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Feb 26, 2021)

What wonderful photos, thanks everyone. Brightened my day even though it's summer here.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

Dana said:


> Charming thread! I've been quite lucky to visit many gardens in Europe and other parts of the world. One of my favourite places though, is Cordoba, Spain in Spring. Just gorgeous and where I picked up many tips for my new venture (interior decorating) and also my own garden when we were building a couple of years ago.


I've been there... we visited at the same time we were in Seville


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 26, 2021)

Timing of my past business trips to Europe precluded any visit to what might be the one of the world's most beautiful flower garden. Sitting halfway between Amsterdam, which was a favorite stop, and The Hague is Keukenhof.  Of the many things I've missed seeing, this place would be near the top.  First is a guided tour followed by a 360 degree virtual tour.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 26, 2021)

Taken today a short drive from home.   Lovely walk.  We only say one other person who commented that it would be criminal to stay indoors on a day like this.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 3, 2021)

For those eyes wanting to look at spring views, here's another:


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 8, 2021)

*May Flowers*:  Looking forward to seeing these, as were, taken some years back.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 8, 2021)

Cherry Blossoms


----------



## RnR (Mar 8, 2021)

Bee on a bottlebrush flower in my backyard.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Butchart Gardens, Vancouver BC.


That's pretty Marg.


----------



## Dana (Mar 8, 2021)

Another blast of Spring....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Here's a couple shots from the botanical gardens in Wichita KS


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> That's pretty Marg.


So pretty it is, Marci.

If I was looking to plant ornamental cheery trees, I'd plant a mix of pink and white flowering trees.

Nothing welcomes in spring more beautifully than flowering cherry trees.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

I love Spring! But, it seems Old Man Winter just wants to hangout a bit longer. We're getting some cold, cold rain that was due in January. Phooey.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2021)

No rain here.  WISH we could get some rain!  
desert!


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 18, 2021)

We be showing off  for the ladies


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

These are the lilies in my garden borders, I took this photo this morning... it's a glorious sunny day ..spring has definitely sprung...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

RnR said:


> Bee on a bottlebrush flower in my backyard.


Just love this shot, RnR!

Takes me back to when I was a young child, I was forever outside and always watching bees on flowers and in gardens.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> View attachment 155302



Stay away from my car you buggers!


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

Spring swan on the lake. By me.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

*A Renewed Blast Of Winter Makes Me Remember April At The Old Place*:  A winter storm outside today made me think of the old place in spring.  where things started blooming starting mid-April.  






The old place was a lovely colonial on the perfect lot with a great yard.  Unfortunately, taxes were going up, the place needed a lot of work (e.g., new roof, windows, etc.) and we were getting old.  Better to ride than do yard/house work.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

6500ft macdonald pass continental divide looking west


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

6800ft monida pass looking north montana idaho border


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

montana idaho border at another pass 7000ft( well montana is a big state)

so spring is still a bit of a ways off......just thought yall should know!


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2021)

On the Texas Gulf Coast,  we're supposed to get another blast of cold weather next week again  .....  that's late in the year for us.
It's supposed to get down to the low 40's here,  and 30's north of us.

Wonder if we'll have  another Black Out?


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 17, 2021)

and to just emphasize that spring is still in the wings,, this front page from NOAA weather predictions!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 18, 2021)

my drift rose bush, whose buds are apricot, then gradually change to pink as they open and mature.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 19, 2021)

I love roses. gram grew lots of them, dad had a rare mamie eisenhower yellow rose


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 22, 2021)

What I thought was a blast of spring was only gas


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 24, 2021)

Spring  2020


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 24, 2021)

Slow spring 2021


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

This is our my DD's  chihuahua,  she's almost 11... but acts like she's 3, full of energy ...


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 25, 2021)

Recently seen while riding a back road - a sure sign spring is coming soon:


----------



## Chet (Apr 28, 2021)

Backyard cherry blossoms in bloom.


----------

